# Which pistol?



## DH (Oct 3, 2006)

In the market for a new blank pistol which one do you recomend? Also, do you prefer .22 blanks or 209 primers? I've only used .22 blanks in the past and based on my experience trying to reload shotgun shells I'm not sure my fat fingers will be happy with a 209 gun.

Thanks,
DH


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

NEF .22


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

*Which pistol*

I have seen most of the pistols on the market including end consumer sleeved .32's. The NEF is by far the best.

Dan


----------



## fcafcblue (Jul 8, 2005)

*Which Pistol*

The .22 NEF is by far the best. I am not sure why any one else
would even try to make a better pistol.


----------



## DH (Oct 3, 2006)

Wound up getting an NEF, I just wish the cylinder was a swing out. I know I'll lose the dang thing.

DH


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Its the pin that i loose. I tie a piece of orange ribbon to mine.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

There's an orange rubber after-market sleeve that slips over the barrel and pin, so the later (and the cylinder) won't fall out if the pin's release button is accidentally pressed. I'd not be without it.


----------



## DH (Oct 3, 2006)

Who sells those rick?


----------

